# Power supply for wiper motors



## Indyandy (Sep 7, 2005)

What is the best source for these? I like the 5v-5A power supplies that Monster Guts has. I haven't ordered any yet though. I have a couple of props that I need the motor to run slower and this should do it, right? Who has one of these and what do you think of it? Does anyone else have another recomendation? I have a couple of pcu power supplies, but I am not sure about the wiring diagram for these.


----------



## Kurt (Sep 23, 2006)

I've got a wiper motor that was not from Monster Guts; it uses +12/-12v (as opposed to +12/0v).

While researching, I found that it was common to just use a power supply that could output at least 5V DC and 1A. More Amp won't hurt (just means that supply can provide that extra power if required by the motor). The more volts, the faster the motor will turn. Exceeding the rated V for the motor will shorten its life.

After ripping out the controller guts and wiring straight to the motor, I ran for several hours on a 5v, 1A wall wart used to charge an old motorola cell fun. The torque was low and spun at about 4RPM.

I also ran it with a 19V 2.64A power supply from a very old DELL laptop (circa 1997). It obviously ran much faster and more torque, but I haven't done a speed test.

I'll be using the smaller wart because I want the slower speed.

Good luck
Kurt


----------

